# MY17 interior choices



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi all,

Am leaning toward buying again but would like some input on the perceived appearance of the interiors.

I can't be bothered to dig out photos so would ask you to find them yourselves, but I would like polled feedback as to which you would actually buy given the choice, not which you like the most.

Will include the pure interior but to this day I have no idea what it looks like


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Remember I have a habit of selling, and I don't want to be lumbered with an interior that prevents me shifting the car.

I am going to buy a DMG again, my personal preference is prestige black, but I'm considering the Ivory too. I like how it breaks up the dashboard.


----------



## jinxy (May 9, 2015)

Adamantium said:


> Will include the pure interior but to this day I have no idea what it looks like


Does anyone have any photos of the pure interior? I am interested to see what it looks like and haven't been able to find any photos/brochures showing it anywhere and all the demo cars I have seen are nearly always the highest interior spec.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

All I know I was told it has a light roof lining colour and A-Pillars. Doesn't look like it from the Nissan website.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Had to vote Recaro as I only have one vote, but I'm torn between that and Prestige Ivory. If the steering wheel retained the MY13+ red leather I would be happier with Recaro, I think the new black wheel and shiny plastic is not very nice.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I hated the red leather recaro steering wheel.

Ivory premium does not have an ivory wheel in case anyone is factoring that in.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Also, despite several dealers telling me otherwise, the recaro rear sears are vinyl whereas the prestige are leather.

The black prestige leather is cheaper than the other colours because it is slightly lower quality, apparently.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> I hated the red leather recaro steering wheel.
> 
> Ivory premium does not have an ivory wheel in case anyone is factoring that in.


Really, damn, yes I was factoring that in after seeing the tan interior with tan wheel. Recaro with drab black and plastic wheel for me then.

Edited to add: Do you know if the red interior has a red wheel?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Think it does.


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

Adamantium said:


> Also, despite several dealers telling me otherwise, the recaro rear sears are vinyl whereas the prestige are leather.
> 
> The black prestige leather is cheaper than the other colours because it is slightly lower quality, apparently.


I will have to check in mine, its good fake leather in the back if it's not, not really looked at it to be honest.


----------



## Jasonkkl (Jul 19, 2016)

If anyone has a pic of prestige red please upload as I am intrigued as to the look of it thanks in advance


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

I went for Prestige with Black, I considered Recaro but my OCD didn't think the red stitching went with the orange paint job!


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Only Nissan are capable of producing such a ghastly interior for such a great car.
I know it's a render, but the image looks like a really gash 2016 remake of a classic 1990's car:








progress?









Always one to be constructive, here is one example of contemporary design that you just want to watch Taylor Swift lick:









to be fair, the nismo's use of `alcantara' would just allow it to scrape through (cost aside, 6/10 for effort boys):









Special request for the 2018 +5BHP edition, make "Custom View blah" font size a bit bigger, it currently only takes up half the screen real estate.

...and oh man those wheels!

Protegimus

P.S. no animals were hurt during the making of those interiors!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Prestige red all the way.... Looks puka in the flesh.... It's not red red, it's more orangey red


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Takamo said:


> Prestige red all the way.... Looks puka in the flesh.... It's not red red, it's more orangey red


Have you got any pics?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes I'll get my lad to put some pics up later, also just to add the Prestige Red is the most expensive combination so some buyers have gone for the other combinations because of cost.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

? All prestige colours are the same price except black which is £1000 cheaper.


----------



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

Middlehurst have an MY15 in the showroom in Premium Red. It looked really good. The additional upgrades on MY17 should make the premium leather options even more fitting.

The front part of the cabin is nice, I like the stitching on the side panels and the 'Hand stitched' label on the seats. But looking back was a bit odd, the red rear seats made the plastic Bose subwoofer stack and the left/right black panels stand out quite prominently.

Premium Red definitely has a more GT than R feel.

One thing to note is the feel of the seats is different. There is a lot more padding in the lumbar area, and this reduces the amount the side bolsters hold you in. It felt like I was sitting sightly higher, even with the seat on the lowest setting. This may all be different on MY17 with the new seats and lowered seating position, but something to consider.


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

The obvious choice is Recaro, however I do think Ivory would contrast nicely with the grey exterior, it would also be quite a rare combination given that the vast majority will go with black/Recaro. My only problem with Ivory is I don't think it looks right on the steering wheel, they should have just kept that black in my opinion. Maybe it looks better in real life


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

The ivory steering wheel is black.

The photo you are looking at is an anomaly.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Anyone else think we've had recaro for so long now that it's a bit boring?


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> The ivory steering wheel is black.
> 
> The photo you are looking at is an anomaly.


Ahh. In that case I say be different and go for Ivory!


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Recaro is a bit boring now. Especially for someone getting there 6th 7th GTR. Ivory in my opinion is just a no. It was mark too easily and show up dirt etc. Once you have retrimmed the back in matching red it will look stunning.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

At the moment, I'm just gathering info.

I'm in no rush to buy another GT-R. My attention is very much drawn towards the NSX.


----------



## Jasonkkl (Jul 19, 2016)

5star said:


> Middlehurst have an MY15 in the showroom in Premium Red. It looked really good. The additional upgrades on MY17 should make the premium leather options even more fitting.
> 
> The front part of the cabin is nice, I like the stitching on the side panels and the 'Hand stitched' label on the seats. But looking back was a bit odd, the red rear seats made the plastic Bose subwoofer stack and the left/right black panels stand out quite prominently.
> 
> ...


I thought the steering wheel was all red leather on the my17 in the pics it looks like a my16 combo


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

it's red on the red interior, tan on the tan interior and black on the pure, recaro, black prestige and ivory prestige interior.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

anyone seriously on the verge of placing an my17 order, because I could phone the dealer right now.

There's one other person with me.

If anyone needs tipping over the edge and wants to click go very soon, please pm me.


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

Adamantium said:


> anyone seriously on the verge of placing an my17 order, because I could phone the dealer right now.
> 
> There's one other person with me.
> 
> If anyone needs tipping over the edge and wants to click go very soon, please pm me.


I ordered mine about 2 months ago now. It's a Prestige Black.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Went with Recaro on the basis of this poll and the red stitching that really helps to break up the black leather.


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Mine has just arrived at the dealers...went for Kuro Black with the Recaro interior - will sort some photos out once I get my grubby paws on it!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Congrats.

Out of interest, was this when it was supposed to arrive or did it arrive early?


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

Yes also interested to know if it's came any earlier than planned?


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

As you would expect, they were vague enough and just originally said "October", so it'll be technically a week late....which for Nissan is pretty much on time! ***55357;***56841;


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Did you get photos?

How long did it take from arrival at the dealers to collection?


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

-SeanS said:


> The obvious choice is Recaro, however I do think Ivory would contrast nicely with the grey exterior, it would also be quite a rare combination given that the vast majority will go with black/Recaro. My only problem with Ivory is I don't think it looks right on the steering wheel, they should have just kept that black in my opinion. Maybe it looks better in real life


Still looks like a FORD, they have no idea do they.:nervous:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

5star said:


> Middlehurst have an MY15 in the showroom in Premium Red. It looked really good. The additional upgrades on MY17 should make the premium leather options even more fitting.
> 
> The front part of the cabin is nice, I like the stitching on the side panels and the 'Hand stitched' label on the seats. But looking back was a bit odd, the red rear seats made the plastic Bose subwoofer stack and the left/right black panels stand out quite prominently.
> 
> ...


Seriously.

Can anyone HONESTLY say they like that?

Looks like it has the AIDS.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Still looks like a FORD, they have no idea do they.:nervous:


Steve Wonder loves it.

Seriously Nissan, wtf?!!!


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Adamantium said:


> Did you get photos?
> 
> How long did it take from arrival at the dealers to collection?


There was a **** up with the paperwork at Nissan, so it's ready next week when I'm away unfortunately, so expecting to collect it around the 23rd? As I've said, as soon as I can I'll get some photos on. :wavey


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Trev said:


> Steve Wonder loves it.
> 
> Seriously Nissan, wtf?!!!


I like it. Didn't at first, and am not 100% but definitely much prefer it to before.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Having been in a few, the Recaro wins hands down for me with the red stitching and full leather dash etc.

Everything else just either feels too cheap or like it's trying too hard.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Still looks like a FORD, they have no idea do they.:nervous:


OMG! I need a vomit bag...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Are we talking about the design or the colour scheme?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> Are we talking about the design or the colour scheme?


Both!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Sorry, I just don't agree.

The interior is significantly better than before, even just the leather covered dashboard is a big leap forward.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Interior is much better, just don't like the colour, the whole package looks like a compromise between a sport car interior and an Aston spare leather collection. Stick with recaro it's much more in keeping with the look and heritage of the GTR.


----------



## jamiep83 (Oct 27, 2010)

jamieprice1's Library | Photobucket


----------



## jamiep83 (Oct 27, 2010)

jamiep83 said:


> jamieprice1's Library | Photobucket


not sure if this is how I put images up!


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

jamiep83 said:


> not sure if this is how I put images up!


That looks better than I thought it would TBH.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

no, it looks just as bad as I thought it would.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

...prestige tan only 1 vote.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Another option required for the poll please. None. 
The more I look at the new interior, the more I prefer the original. 
The new interior doesn't say "GT-R" like the CBA/DBA does. 
It says I'd like to be a fancy pants Germanic competitor. It ain't. 
Is anyone else getting the "nail on the head the first time" vibe?
Like the CBA wheels? Much better than the DBA changed for no good reason. 
:nervous::shy:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I prefer the DBA wheels.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

The DBA exterior changes I just didn't like at first. Took a long time for me to get it and once I'd did they made the CBA seem dated. This new version got me straight away. Haven't seen it in the flesh though


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

Just picked up my Prestige. Well my detailers did. 

No mats?!?

Is the Prestige leather meant to be "loose" on the seat bolsters? Like almost badly fitting?!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Can't say for sure, but years ago Toyota used to send all the Celica GT4's out with cloth seats, and if you ordered leather the dealership would fit a leather kit. Needless to say, it wasn't good.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

WSM said:


> Just picked up my Prestige. Well my detailers did.
> 
> No mats?!?
> 
> Is the Prestige leather meant to be "loose" on the seat bolsters? Like almost badly fitting?!


For some reason mats seem to be an extra, most dealers will throw them in if you ask.

I noticed the saggy Prestige leather bolsters too, it's obviously meant to be like that but not a good look.


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

Trevgtr said:


> For some reason mats seem to be an extra, most dealers will throw them in if you ask.
> 
> I noticed the saggy Prestige leather bolsters too, it's obviously meant to be like that but not a good look.


I started wading through any Prestige pics I could find and noticed it was like that. Not a stunning look it has to be said! The rest of the seat is good bar the bolsters.

I've emailed my dealer re; Mats! thanks @Trevgtr


----------



## T2 MSW (Feb 1, 2017)

Saw a Prestige today and I would not be impressed if it was my car. The seat bolsters are well saggy and look like they will wear easily if the leather is not maintained. Looks better in the flesh than in any pics I've seen.

Stupidly did not take any photos


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No need to take photos, it's fairly well documented. No surprises here.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

had a chance to compare both cars side by side last week at the track. my, CBA MY10 and a brand new MY17 in burnt orange...

just my opinion, and those around me at the time..
I have to say.. my interior is better in almost every way. yes the leather top dash looks ok and so does the bit of carbon... BUT.......,

it looked like a 1990`s Bmw interior to me.. not sure what spec he had, but it was all black inside
nicest thing about it was the carbon around the shifter.

everyone else agreed, my interior, the design layout, etc is better and nicer.
albeit I have the carbon effect stereo surround and carbon gearlever surround, and alloy stereo controls.. that lift it nicely...

and the most practical little thing ever... the electric seat remote control for the passenger seat, on the drivers side.. brilliant for storing shit behind the seat, out of view

lets hope the new R36 gets a bit more radical in design...

on another note...
designers these days seem to think its ok to make everything as bland as possible.
LR (new Range Rover) is awful compared to the last one. 
I remember looking at the last model when it first came out and said "wow"... and so bought one. the interior was epic.

sfew years later..
same story regarding the last model Q7. 
I saw it in the showroom thought "wow" again, such great presence and immediately bought one..

the new models... pah. walked into LR showroom, struggled to make out which was the RR, looked at it, and thought, OMG how bland and boring is that. no statement or presence whatsoever and the interior, shocking - it looks like a Skodas.. its so bland its pathetic. that screen and control gear were defo made in the same factory as Skoda. has to be...

then went to Audi,..to look at the new Q7, holy f*** is it the boring designer that did the RR.?
talk about boring and lacking any design flare or drama at all.. 
so I walked out of there as well..
even the new Volvos look infinitely better than these two at the moment. 

I wonder what the new model sales figures are like compared to the old models.
no way I see as many of them on the road. the new Q7 is a rare sight.. if you can distinguish it from a Q5 that is.. LOL..


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

See, I see the old shape steering wheel and it looks like it is from the 80's compared to the MY17 one. To me, and I don't own an MY17 (yet), the older models just looks old and dated inside and out.


But you know what they say about opinions


----------



## kmboxers (May 8, 2017)

TynemouthGTR said:


> I went for Prestige with Black, I considered Recaro but my OCD didn't think the red stitching went with the orange paint job!


Same here, IMHO I don't think the Recaro interior works with the Katsuya Orange......would look fine with the majority of other colours though.

I like the prestige black with the orange


----------



## chrisgtr35 (Jan 29, 2017)

Recaro


----------

